

The Dark Side of Recruiting Pre-Internet - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/the-dark-side-of-recruiting-pre-internet/

======
vonnik
Great article. I've recruited engineers and worked with much more experienced
recruiters. Before LinkedIn, they used to "smile and dial", which was just
going down a list of numbers at a company trying to get names and positions to
recompose the org chart. If the recruiter was a woman, she would often pretend
to be someone's wife to get past reception, and once reception passed her on,
she could strike up a conversation, and potentially get passed to someone who
was looking for a job.

